# Holistic Poodle Breeder



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

Feel free to delete this if this is against the rules mods, but Danube Poodles breeds red and black mini poodles in Tennessee. I have talked to her and she is really nice. She has a very holistic approach to diet and vaccines. She imports a lot of her dogs from her family in Romania where she grew up and has some really nice dogs. Miniature Poodle Breeders | Www.danubepoodles.com | United States She is really reasonable when it comes to educating the people who are interested in a pup from her. When I reached out to her about a future puppy, she told me to read this book. https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...Krnxf77AhX0l2oFHUG6BogQ9aACKAB6BAgGEA0&adurl= written by Juliette de Baïracli Levy


----------

